# Teriyaki garlic venison



## dustcovered (Feb 25, 2018)

Today's smoker fare is a 2ish pound loin in teriyaki/soy 50/50 with a heaping teaspoon of minced garlic.  MEC 30 at 175 deg. F until an internal temp of 138F, with apple in the A-Maze-N 6" tube. It took about 2 1/2 hours to reach heaven.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 26, 2018)

It looks delicious!
Al


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 4, 2018)

DC, That is an awesome piece of venison goodness!


----------



## Lance the welder (Jun 27, 2018)

Thanks bud, looks delish.   What’s MEC


----------



## Ishi (Jun 27, 2018)

Thanks a bunch!! Now I have another recipe to try:) Sounds easy and very tasty.


----------

